# Ghost ship on remote uninhabited island



## Berserk (Oct 1, 2017)

Absolutely amazing location to visit! The nature around, and the remoteness of the Wreck is stunning!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2017)

Great film! You can see from your high up views that the ship is precariously resting on the coral shelf any further out and it would have disappeared. If you need a hand carry them heavy drone batteries give me a shout lol


----------



## Berserk (Oct 2, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Great film! You can see from your high up views that the ship is precariously resting on the coral shelf any further out and it would have disappeared. If you need a hand carry them heavy drone batteries give me a shout lol



Hehe. Thank you very much!


----------



## smiler (Oct 2, 2017)

Great skill in getting that video Berserk, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Berserk (Oct 2, 2017)

smiler said:


> Great skill in getting that video Berserk, Most Enjoyable, Thanks



Thank you!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 3, 2017)

That is a very remote area, but no name for the vessel?


----------



## muppix (Oct 6, 2017)

Lovely colours, cool angles, sweet tunes. Nicely done!


----------



## BoneDust (Oct 6, 2017)

Stunning video. I've got to get one of these drones! The footage is phenomenal.


----------

